# Zu große Köderfische!!



## Zwerg33 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Ich wollte mal wieder mit der Stippe losziehen um ein paar Köderfische für Barsche und Hechte aus dem Kanal zu Angeln!!
Mit der Senke war ich bisher erfolglos#d.
Ich habe mir also schnell ein fertiges Stippvorfach gekauft(0.25g schnurr u. dazu ein Haken in der Größe der normalen stippvorfächer. Angefüttert mit zerriebenem brötchen. 
Alles klappte wunderbar ich hatte alle 3 serkunden ein Biss .
Aber irgentwas muss ja immer schief laufen...die Rotaugen/federn waren alle zu groß für Barsche im Kanal usw. (eher Zander und Hecht größe). Die weißfische waren wirklich groß und nicht wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe(etwas größer als Lauben) #q Geangelt habe ich mit Maden, danach mit Brot.

Könnt ihr mir irgentwie helfen wie ich kleinere Köfis bekommen kann oder was ich falsch mache? Evt. zu großer Köder. Schließlich beissen große Fische auch auf kleine Köfis aber kleine nicht auf große!!!!!!!!#d Villeicht habt ihr ja eine idee :vik:
LG: Zwerg33/ Jan


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu große Köderfische!!*



Zwerg33 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich wollte mal wieder mit der Stippe losziehen um ein paar Köderfische für Barsche und Hechte aus dem Kanal zu Angeln!!
> Mit der Senke war ich bisher erfolglos#d.
> Ich habe mir also schnell ein fertiges Stippvorfach gekauft(0.25g schnurr u. dazu ein Haken in der Größe der normalen stippvorfächer. Angefüttert mit zerriebenem brötchen.
> ...



Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: Wie groß waren die Haken, wie dick die Vorfächer?

18er Haken mit einer Made am 10er Vorfach sind gut für Winzlinge und solide genug, falls sich mal ein Brassen ans Band verirrt.

Gefüttert wird mit fertigem Stippfutter, wegen der Wolkenbildung. Beißt nur Großfisch wird die Stelle gewechselt. Kleinvieh steht gern da wo´s flacher ist, auch gern mal dicht unter der Oberfläche.

Soweit die Theorie. 

Brauchst du Köfis unter 5cm, ist die Senke allerdings i.d.R. erfolgreicher, da man auf die wirklich Kleinen so fein fischen müsste, dass es aufgrund der Wassertiefe/Windes/Strömung/Standardfische wirklich nicht anzuraten wäre.

Entscheidend für den Senkerfolg ist die richtige Platzwahl. Auf Bestellung geht da leider nichts. Ich bin auch schon oft beim Senken abgeschneidert, während an anderen Stellen nicht selten 50 Fingerlinge im Netz waren.
Füttern nicht vergessen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu große Köderfische!!*

Hallo,

kleine Köfis stehen oft in der Nähe der Oberfläche, besonders Lauben. Haken würde ich 18er - 20er wählen mit einer Made dran. Senken kann man gut in Häfen, wenn vorhanden. Aber auch wenn die Fische größer sind ist das doch eigentlich kein Problem. Auf Barsch sind Köfis eh nicht so wichtig, da reicht auch ein guter Tauwurm.....oder man schneidet die Fische in Fetzen und fischt damit aktiv.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu große Köderfische!!*

Moin!

Ich fütter meistens über der senke an und sortiere dann aus.
Wenn zu viel Strömung herrscht kann man auch 1 kleines körbchen z.b. lockenwickler mit kabelbindern an der senke befestigen.


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu große Köderfische!!*

Was heißt "zu groß", was ist deiner Ansicht nach klein genug?

Ein 15 cm Rotauge ist für einen Barsch von Format durchaus kein Problem.


----------



## Zwerg33 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu große Köderfische!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Was heißt "zu groß", was ist deiner Ansicht nach klein genug?
> 
> Ein 15 cm Rotauge ist für einen Barsch von Format durchaus kein Problem.



Da hast du recht...aber nach meiner erfahrung haben die fische hauptsächlig kleine fischen im Magen#6


----------



## Zwerg33 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu große Köderfische!!*

im kanal ist das mit der senke schwierig. Meine hat einen fluchtschutz und kuckt immer aus dem wasser raus da müssten die Fische ja fast springen um reinzu kommen ;D


----------



## Dunraven (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu große Köderfische!!*

Da siehst Du das Problem, den Fluchtschutz. 
Ich kenne ja unsere Kanäle, und wenn ich schnell kleine Köfis haben will, dann geht die Senke nahe am Ufer ins Wasser. Da ist es dann so 30-50cm tief und da stecken die kleinen, die für Zander, und auch immer wieder Schleien. Dementsprechend habe ich dann meist viele in Zandergröße, ein paar in Aalgröße und ab und an eine Schleie drauf. Auf Barsch finde ich kleine Köfis aber auch nicht so gut, aber die fangen ja auch Aal und Zander, so das Du damit keinen Fehler machst. 

@D1985: Lauben gibt es hier nicht. Kleine Köfis sind kleine Rotaugen, Kalubarsche und kleine Barsche. Letztere sind an den richtigen Stellen dann auch zu dutzenden mit einmal senken zu bekommen. So erlebt an einem flachen Kanal der auch nur so 40cm tief war und wo ich nach einem Netz schon fast genug für die ganze Saison gehabt hätte. Das war aber später im Jahr. Nur die kleinen sind halt gerne in der Sicherheit des Ufers, wo es auch schön warm ist.


----------



## Nordsee (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu große Köderfische!!*

Probiere es doch mal die Senke an einem Teleskopstab zu befestigen, dann hast du einen viel größeren Radius. Wie schon gesagt worden ist, kann man auch mit 15cm Köfis auf Barsch angeln, vorrausgesetzt die sind Flachrückig. 
Ansonsten würde ich nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht anfüttern, sondern eher nach den sichtbaren Ukelschwärmen ausschau halten. (Sie sind nicht schwer zu finden).
Dann immer ein paar Maden ins Waaser und mit einer (so mache ich es) leicht beringten Stippe,0,5g Pose und einer Made auf dem 22er Haken angeln.
Dann fängt man die Ukeln die von der Größe her so oder so in das Beuteschema passen.

MfG Nordsee

PS: (Uhps, hoffe ich habe jetzt nichts zu einem Flaschen Kanal wo es keine Ukeln gibt gesagt (Beitrag oben), mein Plan sollte trptzdem bestens für alle NRW-Kanäle funzen)


----------



## sam1000-0 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu große Köderfische!!*

Die kleinen Köfi findest du erst im Sommer im Kanal da die ein Jahr alten schon zu groß sind.


----------



## Dunraven (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zu große Köderfische!!*

@Nordsee: Südbrookmerland liegt an der Nordsee bei Emden, also Ostfriesland. 
Unsere Kanäle sind flach (und er selber schrieb ja das die Senke nicht ganz untergeht (normal, so fange ich die meisten Köfis). Und wie gesagt, Ukeleis gibt es hier nicht. ;-)
Mittelfinger lange Köfis hatte ich btw. schon Ende April auch mit auf der Senke, also sind passende Köfis durchaus schon zu bekommen, und die kleinen kann man auch nochmal halbieren. Es sollte also schon möglich sein welche zu bekommen. Einen Senkstab nehme ich auch fürs Senken am Rand, damit bekomme ich das Netz halt gerade rauf und nicht schräg und am Ufer hakend.


----------

